# Collect2: Ld Returned 1 Exit Status



## Anshul (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi all !
I am new to programming world and i  bought a new MAC . 
I trying to run a simple C++ code and every time it gives me  the 


"collect2: ld returned 1 exit status"

error . 
I am not sure what error it is . Plese help me 
Ans


----------

